# FAFSA and Mexico



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

Ok for anyone who wants to go to school in the US or Mexico and recieve FAFSA from the US, I had a conversation with the people at FAFSA and they confermed that you can live anywhere in the world and recieve your fafsa so long as the school that your attending has a federal code.. 
=) which is wonderful news for me! My whole week has been made. I hope this info helps atleast someone besides myself.
PS sometimes when i post, it makes sence in my head but really i have made no sence at all... hahah!! 
so im willing to clarify for anyone..:confused2:


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm... I learn something new every day. That is good news. I desperately want to finish my degree (only one semester left). Maybe I can do it here (well, when my Spanish gets MUCH better).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Hmm... I learn something new every day. That is good news. I desperately want to finish my degree (only one semester left). Maybe I can do it here (well, when my Spanish gets MUCH better).


As I recall from when I went to graduate school in 1990, FAFSA is an application to prove eligibility for financial aid, whether scholarships, fellowships or loans, not the money itself. I don't see how this would apply to studying at a Mexican university. Perhaps the OP can explain.


----------



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

So, yes the application is to prove eligibility but as long as you qualify for the grants or loans you wont be denied due to living abroad. Like for ex. I already qualify for fafsa because both of my parents are retired and I was worried about not being able to recieve US loans and grants while living in Mexico but according to the FAFSA people "who provide my loans and grants" I can recieve them and attend any school I want so long as they have a Federal School Code. FAFSA distributes your money throught the financial aid part of your school, you school takes what is nessesaryand then your school gives you the extra at least thats how it works in Oregon.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mstever said:


> So, yes the application is to prove eligibility but as long as you qualify for the grants or loans you wont be denied due to living abroad. Like for ex. I already qualify for fafsa because both of my parents are retired and I was worried about not being able to recieve US loans and grants while living in Mexico but according to the FAFSA people "who provide my loans and grants" I can recieve them and attend any school I want so long as they have a Federal School Code. FAFSA distributes your money throught the financial aid part of your school, you school takes what is nessesaryand then your school gives you the extra at least thats how it works in Oregon.


Do Mexican universities have a Federal School Code?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Do Mexican universities have a Federal School Code?


And do they have a financial aid office that is recognizable to FAFSA?


----------



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Do Mexican universities have a Federal School Code?


That was a good question I was not equipped to answer on my own, so after a little reserch I was able to find that only these universities have federal school codes.
I found this list at http://www.finaid.org/fafsa/0801FedSchCodeListUpdates0809.pdf beware it is a PDF. Also, just to make sure that these were up to date, the website says 2008, I went into my application for FAFSA and entered these school codes and they do work.
CENTRO DE ESTUDIOS UNIVERSITARIOS D
ENSENADA, MEXICO
CALLE SAN FRANCISCO NO. 1139 F
FEDERAL SCHOOL CODE: G20533

INST TEC Y DE ESTSUPER DE MONTERRE
MONTERREY, MEXICO
AV. EUGENIO GARZA SADA NO. 2501
FEDERAL SCHOOL CODE: G10418

INSTITUTO ALLENDE
SAN MIGUEL DE ALLENDE, MEXICO
ANCHA DE SAN ANTONIO NO. 22
FEDERAL SCHOOL CODE: G10976

UNIVERSIDAD AUTONOMA DE GUADALAJARA
GUADALAJARA, MEXICO
AV. PATRIA 1201
FEDERAL SCHOOL CODE: G08147

UNIVERSIDAD DE GUANAJUATO
GUANAJUATO, MEXICO
LASCURAIN DE RETANA NO. 5
FEDERAL SCHOOL CODE: G10938

UNIVERSIDAD DE MONTERREY
NUEVO LEON, MEXICO
APDO 4442 SUC H MONTERREY
FEDERAL SCHOOL CODE: G10676

UNIVERSIDAD TECNOLOGICA DE MEXICO
MEXICO CITY, MEXICO
PONIENTE 44 NO. 3410
FEDERAL SCHOOL CODE: G22831


----------

